# Move to the darkside



## Protius (Jun 16, 2007)

just got

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819115016  oc'd to 3.0 for now

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16820231065

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16813131182

i love intel

will post pics soon


----------



## Chewy (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice work man, whens the 8800 coming?.. not that you really need it yet.


----------



## Protius (Jun 16, 2007)

Chewy said:


> Very nice work man, whens the 8800 coming?.. not that you really need it yet.



i'll probly gona wait for the next gen dx10 cards

updated- @ 3.2 now


----------



## DOM (Jun 16, 2007)

how much volts you pushing and what kind of temps you getting with that cooler


----------



## Protius (Jun 16, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> how much volts you pushing and what kind of temps you getting with that cooler



stock voltages  28c idle 35 load



trt740 said:


> You might be sorry you bought that motherboard your ram will do atleast ddr 1066 at 2.3v but that boards chipset will never let you get there. That motherboard will overclock the hell out of your cpu but handles memory pretty crappy.



ram's at 1200 right now, good enough for me


----------



## Chewy (Jun 16, 2007)

YOU KNO you can undervolt c2ds too, it keeps temps down.. Im hoping ati gets a die shrink and comes out with a couple 2900xtx's.. xtx's being the faster die shrunk model so they pwn again. 
  yeah Im waiting on nexted gen too.. hopefully thier out by September.

 Thats one of the DELUXE asus, should oc fsb/ram well.. tiggers went 570fsb stock volts than his mem was the limitor, I think.

 mines not a great chip and I had it 2.8ghz 1.256(25?) volts stable.


----------



## Protius (Jun 16, 2007)

trt740 said:


> what voltage and if you run mem test you will get errors out the ass. Unless you use like 2.5v. I have had 4 sets of that ram. This would have been better still that a great board. Run science mark 2.0 and look at your memory score compared to 650 and 680 boards you will see what I mean.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131153



stock mem voltage, ran memtest for a quick 6 hour test, don't care about mem scores it's all about the gaming results , and when compared to my old opy its amazing


----------



## Chewy (Jun 16, 2007)

whats your fsb at? I still need to update my bios to be able to oc higher lol.. current bios dont like micron memory.


----------



## DOM (Jun 16, 2007)

Stock ?? which whould be mines 1.225V-1.325V thats why I asked lol cuz that cpu doesnt have the vots on Intel Processor Spec Finder 

@trt740 mines @ 1100Mhz@5-5-5-15 with 2.25v and its stable 24/7 been folding for more then a week


----------



## Protius (Jun 16, 2007)

Chewy said:


> whats your fsb at? I still need to update my bios to be able to oc higher lol.. current bios dont like micron memory.



400


----------



## Protius (Jun 16, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Sorry bro no way will that ram run at 2.1 v at drr 1200 there is no way



than i must be going crazy


----------



## trt740 (Jun 16, 2007)

Protius said:


> than i must be going crazy




Well I've owned several sets of that ram and read several reviews on that ram and I have never heard of anyone going over ddr 1100 with that ram under 2.35v and thats low. Even in the reviews, and that rams cherry picked,they cannot achieve those speeds. Those motherboards are made to handle ram better than prior intel boards (75 percent better) but thats like seeing a UFO at those speeds since stock is 2.0 to 2.1v. If you say it's true then it is WOW!!!! You must have gotten binned monster chips. I removed my erronious statments it must be the board aswell great job.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 16, 2007)

That would definately be a record if in fact he's memtest stable at 1200/2.1v. Got any screenshots to prove this Protius? I would love to see that as it's unheard of, at least in my book. I am not doubting you, but I would like to see a screenshot verifying what you claim, just to see the awesomeness of your memory!


----------



## Protius (Jun 16, 2007)

just noticed it was only at 1000 in cpuz, updated bios and now it's working was able to boot but gota try memtest again


----------

